# NBA suspends Kobe Bryant for hitting Ginobili!



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.insidehoops.com/bryant-suspended-013007.shtml


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

This is just ridiculous, I didn't even see him hit Ginobili. Guys like Garnett get only one game for trying to fight and Kobe gets one game for a imaginary hit.


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

i know i didnt see it either


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Boo, Manu.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Stu and Stern should realise that the only reason they are making millions of dollars is because of these NBA players. With out them they would be king without Kingdom.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Stu hates Kobe, last year he gave him two games for a flag, when usually flags are only worth one game suspension.


----------



## Brandon Real (Mar 14, 2006)

Wow, this is pretty bogus. The guys arms were flailing after scrambling for a last second shot. It's not like the Mike Miller situation.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

That is bull****!! it was inadvertently done, he was just trying to draw a foul for the game winner. **** **** damn it!!! I was really looking forward to watching Kobe tonight at the Garden.


----------



## comm (Dec 11, 2006)

Who I really feel bad for are the Laker/Kobe fans that will be going to the game tonight at MSG.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Samael said:


> That is bull****!! it was inadvertently done, he was just trying to draw a foul for the game winner. **** **** damn it!!! I was really looking forward to watching Kobe tonight at the Garden.


Me too, I like when they come to eastern conference because I don't have to stay up late.. **** you Stu. edited


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Brandon Real said:


> Wow, this is pretty bogus. The guys arms were flailing after scrambling for a last second shot. It's not like the Mike Miller situation.


The Mike Miller situation where he inadvertently hit Kobe, and Kobe went all street-justice a quarter later?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

That play? Kobe took a jumper and his arm was coming down and struck Manu. It was clearly inadvertent.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i tried watching the highlight from that play and couldnt see anything because of a bad angle. maybe the nba did see something. i dont think it was a completely random suspension. they do study the tapes before handing anything out


----------



## Brandon Real (Mar 14, 2006)

Rawse said:


> The Mike Miller situation where he inadvertently hit Kobe, and Kobe went all street-justice a quarter later?


Yes.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Theonee said:


> Me too, I like when they come to eastern conference because I don't have to stay up late.. **** you Stu. I will be dancing with joy and throwing a party if Stu and Sterns gets killed in a car accident or someone shoots them.


Classy post. At some point, I would suggest now, you should probably stop frequenting message boards


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The fact that there are no videos on the web proves it wasn't flag. I tried to search for videos so that I can prove that it wasn't a flag.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

comm said:


> Who I really feel bad for are the Laker/Kobe fans that will be going to the game tonight at MSG.


I know, Kobe has a lot of fans at the MSG.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I didn't even know that this happened. Let's see if Kobe gets labeled a thug like other players have this season (none deserved it, IMO).


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Ohh, it's _that_ hit. kobe must have the fastest reflexes on the planet, he can take a jump shot, get angry, and throw a punch all before landing on the floor.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...this is lame.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Theonee said:


> Me too, I like when they come to eastern conference because I don't have to stay up late.. **** you Stu. I will be dancing with joy and throwing a party if Stu and Sterns gets killed in a car accident or someone shoots them.


I hate the Keebler elf as much as anybody but that's a pretty ridiculous statement.


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

Theonee said:


> The fact that there are no videos on the web proves it wasn't flag. I tried to search for videos so that I can prove that it wasn't a flag.


did you check youtube, myspace, and photobucket


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Classy post. At some point, I would suggest now, you should probably stop frequenting message boards


Hey! I am just mad as hell. I have been waiting forever for this game because, firstly I don't have to stay up late to watch this game, secondly this is the only third lakers game they are showing it on TV so far this season at where I stay, so I have been preparing myself to enjoy this game, because I am a Kobe Fan and Lakers fan.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

essbee said:


> I hate the Keebler elf as much as anybody but that's a pretty ridiculous statement.


I apologise for the statement, it was just a knee jerk reaction because of my disappointment.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Theonee said:


> I apologise for the statement, it was just a knee jerk reaction because of my disappointment.


No biggie.

This suspension seems ridiculous so I can see why folks are mad.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe didn't even get ejected from the game for christs sake.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow...

Stern at it again....


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

LOL wow. that was uncalled for. Kobe was acting like a ******* though to Horry when he did foul him at the end of regulation.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Everyone in this tread knows that Kobe threw his arm out to draw contact. It is not a natural movement to throw your arm out like that when coming down from a jumpshot. People in this thread need to take their "kobe is god" goggles off.

(ready for the flames)


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

sabas4mvp said:


> (ready for the flames)


You must know you said something stupid if you have to postface the end of your post that way.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Manus a little cry baby. That wasnt even a hit


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Maybe that is how they are going to start punishing the floppers, by suspending the non floppers.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I tried to analyze the situation the best I could. My conclusion? Complete horse****.


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

i wish id know about this before i bet on the lakers to win today


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

No, I just know the "kobe is god" goggles are stronger than common sense and reason.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Even Popovych said that it wasn't intentional. I don't know why, but "somebody" doesn't like Kobe.


----------



## Brandon Real (Mar 14, 2006)

sabas4mvp said:


> No, I just know the "kobe is god" goggles are stronger than common sense and reason.



Laker fans aren't the only posters in this topic.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

Aaaaaand my fantasy team loses again


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

So is that article legit? I have a hard time believing this.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> So is that article legit? I have a hard time believing this.


Yup, I checked as soon as I saw, thinking, maybe, someone is trying to joke with us. Saw it on espn and nba website too.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

How did you not see it? He clearly swung his arm around and nearly took off his face, I mean, I'm not saying its intentional, but for those who say "WHAT?? I NEVER EVEN SAW IT!" are just full of it.

I think it probably did not warrant a suspension either, James Jones did the same thing to Damon Jones in the Cavs game right before the Lakers and Spurs and they did nothing.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

lame..


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Heres the vid....stern keeps ****ting on Kobe and showing much love to Derange Fade
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-a7TGrVIu3o"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-a7TGrVIu3o" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/news/bryant_070130.html

Legit.. Lame


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

The IRONY is not lost on me.

The Spurs Bruce Bowen gets away with MURDER when he "inadvertently" slides his foot under players, or when he jump kicks them while defending. That's quite alright according to the NBA, but something that happens all the time like hitting a player with the off hand while shooting, and its a problem.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Don't really agree with the suspension here. Kobe clearly struck Manu across the face, but it definitely looked inadverdent. He did give him a little look after the buzzer sounded though...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

wow, lol. The NBA is starting to tighten to levels I never imagined. Next think you know we'll be seeing suspensions for lowering your shoulder when driving.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Fair enough, but what's up with Manu falling down like he got flash KOed? He is easily the biggest punk in the league. Incidents like these make me excuse what Greg Buckner did to him in the playoffs - I wish it would happen more often.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

thacarter said:


> Heres the vid....stern keeps ****ting on Kobe and showing much love to Derange Fade
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-a7TGrVIu3o"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-a7TGrVIu3o" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Thanks for the Video. I still don't see how a a 6 foot something, a strong NBA player can fall down with such ease with a smack on their face. I think if Mike Tyson punched him he will be sent all the way to Argentina. And no it wasn't flag. and the referees didn't think so either because they didn't eject Kobe. Infact Ginobili fouled Kobe a little too.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Then how come James Posey wasn't suspended for more games for what he did to Luol Deng? This doesn't make sense. These rules are so sporadic, how the hell can anyone agree with them.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Good decision by the league. Looking at the replays it's obvious what Kobe was trying to do. I don't see why his hand would go like that unless he wanted to hit Ginobili for ruinning his shot at being the hero.

This btw isn't the first time Kobe's hurt somebody with his flailing arms _act_. The league *KNOWS* this and that is why they suspended him. Repeat offenders are judged differently.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I think we really need some guys from the early Pistons teams to take care of the floppers.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I cannot take the Ginobili's and Evan's of the league seriously. Anything that happens to them I ignore, as should the NBA, because of all the flopping they do.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

The arm flail that Kobe did there is just an exaggeration or reaction a lot of players are making today when they get hit, get stripped, or, in this case, get blocked. 

I still don't believe it. 

I have called Stu Jackson the biggest idiot on the planet, who has no business making any decisions regarding anything to do with basketball, but this one is too much.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Is there any way they can appeal before the game.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn Ginobli fell like if he got shot in the head or something
:lol:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Updates from espn with Kobe and Phil interview video on the side. When it is not a slow motion, it doesn't look bad at all.
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2748084


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Good decision by the league. Looking at the replays it's obvious what Kobe was trying to do. I don't see why his hand would go like that unless he wanted to hit Ginobili for ruinning his shot at being the hero.
> 
> This btw isn't the first time Kobe's hurt somebody with his flailing arms _act_. The league *KNOWS* this and that is why they suspended him. Repeat offenders are judged differently.



I will help you out since it's apparent you have trouble figuring things out.

Was Kobe focusing on hitting the jumper to win the game or was he focusing on trying to bait Manu in, get blocked, and then pop him in the face?


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Tragedy said:


> The IRONY is not lost on me.
> 
> The Spurs Bruce Bowen gets away with MURDER when he "inadvertently" slides his foot under players, or when he jump kicks them while defending. That's quite alright according to the NBA, but something that happens all the time like hitting a player with the off hand while shooting, and its a problem.


Exactly... The NBA keeps on getting more and more inconsistent. 

I find it unacceptable, but what am I going to do? Nothing


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

the league has gone soft


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Ehh, that video almost makes me change my mind. Phil is talking the whole time about trying to draw contact. He makes it sound like Kobe was trying to flop. If you hurt someone while trying to fake getting fouled, that's grounds for suspension in my book. but I don't know if there is enough evidence that this is what happened, or not.


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

thats bull


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I think it looked unintentional and both Pop and Ginobili have said so in interviews. This is a really dumb suspension by the NBA. To the people that say Manu flopped: he clearly got smacked in the face hard. His whole face was bleeding after it.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

BS, this happened to Nocioni of the Bulls a few weeks ago. It came out he was suspended one game and everyone was like 'huh?'. No video could be found and someone who DVRed it had to look a few times and it was some inadvertent type contact. No one in the stadium thought twice about it at the time


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

Juxtaposed said:


> Boo, Manu.


i second that!


----------



## DaGreat1 (May 18, 2006)

dont know why everyone is surprised by this suspension. realli, the leagues been doing this alllllll season long. i'm expecting the league to start suspending mascots for not coming to work in 2-piece suits.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

this reminds me of when Dirk was suspended last season and no one knew why.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The arm swinging out looks a bit dubious, but IMO, that was just classic Kobe trying to get a whistle, and his arm happened to whack Manu. I think you'd have to really be reading something into the situation or circumstance to believe Kobe had malicious intent with that.

These suspensions have just gotten bush league. I hope Bryant's appeal goes through.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

when manu flopped and broke barbosa's leg or something last year, everyone was up in arms about how flopping lead to an injury and how manu should be punished.

just thought i would give a little history lesson.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> when manu flopped and broke barbosa's leg or something last year, everyone was up in arms about how flopping lead to an injury and how manu should be punished.
> 
> just thought i would give a little history lesson.



That has happened a few times, and sooner or later someone is going to get their knee smoked when a flopper hits it. 

The incident you are talking about caused Barbosa to miss some time with a knee injury, not a broken leg.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

bballlife said:


> That has happened a few times, and sooner or later someone is going to get their knee smoked when a flopper hits it.
> 
> The incident you are talking about caused Barbosa to miss some time with a knee injury, not a broken leg.


perhaps the point of my story was missed. ginobili was hit by a flopper and the flopper got suspended. if ginobili had been the flopper, everyone would have been ok with the suspension.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> perhaps the point of my story was missed. ginobili was hit by a flopper and the flopper got suspended. if ginobili had been the flopper, everyone would have been ok with the suspension.




I see your point, but flopping and flailing are two different things. They are related but the chance of injury from someone flopping is quite a bit higher.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

bballlife said:


> I see your point, but flopping and flailing are two different things. They are related but the chance of injury from someone flopping is quite a bit higher.


how many flopping related injuries can you think of?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Absolutely ridiculous.

The NBA is trifling.


----------



## Egg (Jul 1, 2006)

the suspension is ridiculous...

but the hate on this board for ginobili is also ridiculous...

1) What can he do if Stu suspends Kobe? He didnt ask for the suspension.. he even said it was ok and unadverted
2) For those who said he flopped.. if you get a smack and end up like this.. would you still be standing there as a tough guy? cmon now..


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

bballlife said:


> I see your point, but flopping and flailing are two different things. They are related but the chance of injury from someone flopping is quite a bit higher.


Ok, I'd love to hear this argument. Please explain how flopping has a higher chance to result in injury? By the way, "flailing" is a form of flopping, but I'm assuming by flopping you mean a dive at the ground.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Now that's just ridiculous... Anyone got a good video/angle of it? Cuz from I what I saw on ESPN (albeit it was a poor angle) it definitely didn't even warrant a fine yet alone a suspension.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Anyone think that it could be possible that Kobe used his patented arm flailing to disguise the deliberate cheap shot on Manu? I'm certainly no Ginobili fan, but flailing your arms 360 degrees and catching a guy right in the dome seems a little fishy to me.

That said. The NBA has gone completely soft, suspending players for petty ****. Needs to be stopped, they are getting a little carried away. I miss the days where if players had beef, they'd slug it out for 30 seconds.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Theonee said:


> Thanks for the Video. I still don't see how a a 6 foot something, a strong NBA player can fall down with such ease with a smack on their face. I think if Mike Tyson punched him he will be sent all the way to Argentina. And no it wasn't flag. and the referees didn't think so either because they didn't eject Kobe. Infact Ginobili fouled Kobe a little too.


Are you serious with this? Did Kobe deserve to be suspended? No... I mean I dislike Ginobli's flopping like everyone else does but did you see his F'ing face after? It's not like once there was no whistle he got right back up and was like "Let's go!" Kobe is 6'6 and pretty damn strong. Who cares if Ginobli is 6 foot. It's his FACE. It has nothing to do with how big you are you still feel the same thing if you get socked in the face.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Hibachi! said:


> Are you serious with this? Did Kobe deserve to be suspended? No... I mean I dislike Ginobli's flopping like everyone else does but did you see his F'ing face after? It's not like once there was no whistle he got right back up and was like "Let's go!" Kobe is 6'6 and pretty damn strong. Who cares if Ginobli is 6 foot. It's his FACE. It has nothing to do with how big you are you still feel the same thing if you get socked in the face.


When you watch it in slow motion everything gets blown out of proportion.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Most ridiculous part of this is how Bowen and Manu both said that Kobe's hit was unintentional. This just makes no sense.

They both said it was unintentional...it looked unintentional...so what the hell is going on? There is clearly some bias against Kobe here, which is why he's getting suspended.

This league is bull****, just pure bull****.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Mateo said:


> Ok, I'd love to hear this argument. Please explain how flopping has a higher chance to result in injury? By the way, "flailing" is a form of flopping, but I'm assuming by flopping you mean a dive at the ground.



Common sense? Flailing usually equals arm or finger hitting a player. Flopping- a 200+ pound athlete falling on you. Pretty simple.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Theonee said:


> When you watch it in slow motion everything gets blown out of proportion.


Yeah, things tend to go slower in slow motion. Who knew.


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

both manu and popovich absolved kobe of any malicious intent immediately after the game. and it was obvious he got hit. whats messed up here has nothing to do with kobe or ginobili, its with stu jackson suspending a guy for incidental contact when a fine was more than enough


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Theonee said:


> When you watch it in slow motion everything gets blown out of proportion.


Did they go to slow motion every time the camera went to Ginobli's face while he was sitting on the bench? I never said the hit looked bad. I said his FACE looked bad. THAT isn't affected by slow motion. He got absolutely decked. Decked so hard Kobe admitted going over 4 times to see if he was OK. He did NOT deserve a suspension. It is absolutely ridiculous. But to say it was because Ginobli flopped after looking at what happened to his face is completely ridiculous as well.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Heated said:


> Anyone think that it could be possible that Kobe used his patented arm flailing to disguise the deliberate cheap shot on Manu? I'm certainly no Ginobili fan, but flailing your arms 360 degrees and catching a guy right in the dome seems a little fishy to me.


I doubt it. Kobe has said in the past that Ginobili is his favorite player or one of his favorites. Go listen to the ESPN interview, Kobe has great respect for Manu and was concerned for him after the play. 

Kobe was trying to draw the foul, like every other great guard in the league does (but this wouldn't be a suspension for guys like Wade and LeBron, though), and accidently caught Ginobili. 

If you start suspending guys for accidental contact, things could get real bad, but I'm just glad the league isn't consistent enough to do that. You want to talk about flopping, how about the art of catching an accidental elbow, not to draw a foul, but to suspend a guy for the next game of a series. lol. That would be depressing.


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

I can understand why the NBA is being soft, but c'mon! Kobe wouldn't get suspended nor fined if he didn't hit Ginobili. There was no intent. Stu is just overreacting.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

maradro said:


> both manu and popovich absolved kobe of any malicious intent immediately after the game. and it was obvious he got hit. whats messed up here has nothing to do with kobe or ginobili, its with stu jackson suspending a guy for incidental contact when a fine was more than enough


Your post makes sense. A post which is not biased against Kobe or Ginobili.


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

they Just started showing it on espn 1 hour ago, if it was on perpose and it was sroius,Espn would have been talking about how long he would be suspended or how much he would be fined


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Mateo said:


> Yeah, things tend to go slower in slow motion. Who knew.


In slow motion, even a fly landing on your face will look like a missle hitting you.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

So is Kobe available to play tonight if he's appealing?


----------



## DaGreat1 (May 18, 2006)

in all fairness to Manu, i dont think it was that much of an 'accident' as everyone is making it out to be. I was watchin the game and saw how it transpired, this was before the slow-motion effects, and it sure didn't look like a nornal kobe jumpshot. Seriously though, if any of you have ever played Bball before and attempted a Jumpshot, you know damn well that swinging motion of your arms isn't natural. But it could also be interpreted as him trying to get contact and a foul. 

also, i call bs on kobe's "I felt horrible about it. It's just basketball, it happens." if you watched the game, after Kobe popped him in the dome, he walked away w/o lookin back once, didn't even come to see how Manu was while he layed there for like 5 minutes. i'm sure he only felt horrible becuz missed the shot.


----------



## Andrejos (Nov 11, 2004)

It's funny that the smartests ones are those who didn't watch the game. I did and it's no doubt that it was intentional. Kobe couldn't handle it that manu blocked him and snapped he's hero moment....aaauuuuuchhh... The reason why Manu fell like stone? I believe he scracthed him a bit in the eye.


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

kobe almost looked like he was gonna cry in that interview


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Andrejos said:


> It's funny that the smartests ones are those who didn't watch the game. I did and it's no doubt that it was intentional. Kobe couldn't handle it that manu blocked him and snapped he's hero moment....aaauuuuuchhh... The reason why Manu fell like stone? I believe he scracthed him a bit in the eye.


Actually I watched the game, it was on ABC, 3:30 eastern. I am sure almost all of the Lakers fans and the spurs fans must have watched the game.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Hibachi! said:


> So is Kobe available to play tonight if he's appealing?


Anyone?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Hibachi! said:


> Anyone?


Don't know yet.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

edit.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Andrejos said:


> It's funny that the smartests ones are those who didn't watch the game. I did and it's no doubt that it was intentional. Kobe couldn't handle it that manu blocked him and snapped he's hero moment....aaauuuuuchhh... The reason why Manu fell like stone? I believe he scracthed him a bit in the eye.




You are wrong......completely.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Kobe is not playing tonight. The league will ignore or sit on any action Kobe or the Lakers take.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Has Stu Jackson ever admitted to being wrong, ever? 

Him and Stern will turn the league into a 2-man circus before they admit to being wrong.


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

there getting ready to talk about this on ESPN


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaGreat1 said:


> in all fairness to Manu, i dont think it was that much of an 'accident' as everyone is making it out to be. I was watchin the game and saw how it transpired, this was before the slow-motion effects, and it sure didn't look like a nornal kobe jumpshot. Seriously though, if any of you have ever played Bball before and attempted a Jumpshot, you know damn well that swinging motion of your arms isn't natural. But it could also be interpreted as him trying to get contact and a foul.
> 
> *also, i call bs on kobe's "I felt horrible about it. It's just basketball, it happens." if you watched the game, after Kobe popped him in the dome, he walked away w/o lookin back once, didn't even come to see how Manu was while he layed there for like 5 minutes. i'm sure he only felt horrible becuz missed the shot.*


You need to get your eyes checked then, because Kobe clearly came over to see if he was okay when Manu was laying there on the ground.


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

i didnt see him come over there to check on him, but i did see him look back


----------



## DaGreat1 (May 18, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> You need to get your eyes checked then, because Kobe clearly came over to see if he was okay when Manu was laying there on the ground.


well if you were able to advert ur eyes upward just for one second while dangling on kobe's nutz, then you would 'clearly' see that he stepped right around him and went to his seat


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

zackredsox said:


> i didnt see him come over there to check on him, but i did see him look back


I'm telling you guys...when Manu was down and the Spurs players were surrounding him, Kobe also came over to check on him. Go to youtube or something and watch the replay.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zmE8iGCrVJI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zmE8iGCrVJI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

It should be on there if you want to wait and watch the ten minutes of the video...


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

At first I didn't agree with it. After watching the replay a couple times I see where they're coming from. He was following through on his shot and then all of a sudden throws his arm way back into Ginobili's face. That's not a natural reaction. Suspension worthy? Eh, I would say no, but they league is stricter than I would be.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Don't even have to watch it. Watch ESPN highlihgts. Kobe walks away originally, turns around and walked over to Ginobli on the floor. It then cuts to Ginobli on the floor surrounded by the Spurs and staff. You can see Kobe's white jersey there as he goes and pats him on the leg to make sure he was ok...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hibachi! said:


> Don't even have to watch it. Watch ESPN highlihgts. Kobe walks away originally, turns around and walked over to Ginobli on the floor. It then cuts to Ginobli on the floor surrounded by the Spurs and staff. You can see Kobe's white jersey there as he goes and pats him on the leg to make sure he was ok...


Thank you! Someone knows what's going on.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Appeal is not even heard by the NBA
"This is not the process we use at the NBA," Stu Jackson, executive vice president of player operations, said of Braynt's request during a conference call on Tuesday evening. "Certainly in theory, given the fact that the Lakers were in New York, we could have heard an appeal, but we never have. That's not our process."
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2748084
Stu sounds like a dictator.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Thank you! Someone knows what's going on.


Even during the game on ABC, the commentators said something like "And Kobe just went to make sure Ginobli was ok", so it wasn't a "haha you got hurt" situation. 

I was watching PTI just now and Kornheiser thinks that they did this only because they gave Carmelo the 15-games, and they want to say that anyone can get suspended. However, I wonder that if it was Dwyane Wade in Kobe's shoes, would they have done the same thing?


----------



## DaGreat1 (May 18, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zmE8iGCrVJI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zmE8iGCrVJI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> It should be on there if you want to wait and watch the ten minutes of the video...


my bad on that comment then, either i missed it or they didn't show it on the feed i get here


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

<strike>This is gay.</strike> Ginobli INTENTIONALLY elbowed Tyrus Thomas in the face a few weeks ago, and he didn't even get a flagrant. <strike>GAY!</strike>


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The NBA hates black people.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Dahtay Jones fouled Ginobili but that foul didn't draw blood, thus Jones wasn't suspended. Then the situation with Kobe, , blood drew and now Kobe's banned for a game?

WTF?


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

this is ****ing bull**** i was looking forward to watching the lakers vs knicks, ****. He was just trying to draw the foul u ****ing nba official *****es. And i saw him check to see if manu was ok.


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

Basel57 said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zmE8iGCrVJI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zmE8iGCrVJI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> It should be on there if you want to wait and watch the ten minutes of the video...


i dont think it shows when he fould him i coulnt find it


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

zackredsox said:


> i dont think it shows when he fould him i coulnt find it


Ditto.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Good decision by the league. Looking at the replays it's obvious what Kobe was trying to do. I don't see why his hand would go like that unless he wanted to hit Ginobili for ruinning his shot at being the hero.
> 
> This btw isn't the first time Kobe's hurt somebody with his flailing arms _act_. The league *KNOWS* this and that is why they suspended him. Repeat offenders are judged differently.


Yet they constantly need more and more proof for Bowen? You cannot deny that there is one fact, and that they are horribly INCONSISTENT when it comes to handing out suspensions.

The way people argue that Bowen is being a tactical defender by keeping players on their toes, nervous that he would slip his leg under, thereby disrupting their offensive game, why cannot one say what Kobe does disrupts a defender, keeping a potential defender on HIS toes, wary of such contact which could affect how he's defended?

Also, like HKF said, they didn't handle the Posey situation correctly, nor the KG suspension. KG should have gotten 3 games minimum, if you want to suspend Kobe for what he did.

Let's not even mention Karl Malone's old tactics.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

the players union should start a move to displace both Stupid Jackson and David Stem cell.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

David Stem Cell hates that NY people loves Kobe and he is denying them to watch Kobe play. 
I hope Bush takes cares of this dictator of NBA who has Stupid Jackson as his Chemical Ali.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

he deserves it he smacked him str8 on the face and damn i mean holy **** watch it.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Ginobili has nothing to do with this discussion apart that he was the one who was hit, so discard some hateness here.

Then another story is the League, Kobe may wanted to draw contact, and he did that in an spastic motion hitting Manu...
Then he realized he did something bad, so like a good man, went and checked if he was OK. He did these a couple of times.

Manu also stated it was not intentional.

Now why the **** is the league suspending him?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

James Worthy is heeeated on Ch. 9!!


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Letter bombs and hate mail are on Stern and Jackson's way I presume.

MDIZZ... ok you're a Spurs fan so you choose to see it as intentional, when the player that got hit didn't think it was but I mean, if the league can see it as intentional there's no reason why you can't. However, even if it is intentional, comparative to other punishments that have been handed out, this ones a bit harsh.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Those PTI guys are usually tough, but even they agree's that it wasn't intentional. One of them says Kobe was just mad that he didn't get the foul so he was just throwing down his hands in disgust, the other one says they wanted to say no one is above Stupid Jackson's law.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

- Kobe's arm flailing is not part of regular shooting motion
- He did that to act as if he was fouled
- He did not do that to hurt Manu
- Manu really got hurt
- It did not warrant a suspension because it is inconsistent with the rest of the stuff going on


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

It doesn't matter if Ginobili and Popovich said that it was unintentional. People guilty of manslaughter still go to prison. Kobe does his best impression of Reggie Miller and gets suspended. He's smart enough to know that the league is running under a stricter policy and should have used his brain to realize the risk of trying to draw a foul in that manner, especially since he's been doing stuff like that for years now. It's not the league's fault that the NY fans will be missing Kobe play; it's Kobe's own fault. Hopefully this suspension will teach him a lesson the next time he tries to draw a foul from a jump shot.

In regard to the failed appeal, rules are rules, and you can't just bend them for certain occasions, lest they set precedents for potential future occasions.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Mother****er this was going to be the ONLY TIME I WOULD GET TO SEE KOBE THIS SEASON, i missed the earlier Lakers/Nets matchup . ****ing David Stern, you are killing the league KILLING IT :rant: :rant:.


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

the people on ESPN all sayd that he was trying to make contact but didnt mean to nail him in the face


----------



## Adol (Nov 25, 2004)

It's too bad more players don't hit Ginobili.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

TwinkieTowers said:


> It doesn't matter if Ginobili and Popovich said that it was unintentional. People guilty of manslaughter still go to prison. Kobe does his best impression of Reggie Miller and gets suspended. He's smart enough to know that the league is running under a stricter policy and should have used his brain to realize the risk of trying to draw a foul in that manner, especially since he's been doing stuff like that for years now. It's not the league's fault that the NY fans will be missing Kobe play; it's Kobe's own fault. Hopefully this suspension will teach him a lesson the next time he tries to draw a foul from a jump shot.
> 
> In regard to the failed appeal, rules are rules, and you can't just bend them for certain occasions, lest they set precedents for potential future occasions.


Yeah, great job by the NBA, really teaching Kobe a lesson. Wtf are u talking about? Your point is ridiculous, if Ginobli and Popavich both said it was unintentional, im kinda guessing that it was. Also, I didnt realize that it was illegal to try to draw a foul. Are you serious?? If you can get a foul called, why wouldnt you try to??


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

for the record, the rule book says nothing about an elbow having to be intentional if it connects above the neck.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Theonee said:


> The fact that there are no videos on the web proves it wasn't flag. I tried to search for videos so that I can prove that it wasn't a flag.


hthttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-a7TGrVIu3otp://


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Dynasty Raider said:


> hthttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-a7TGrVIu3otp://


Thanks, the video came one hour after the suspension.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> for the record, the rule book says nothing about an elbow having to be intentional if it connects above the neck.


Says a Garnett fan.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The NBA is grooming our basketball players to be soft, and to excpect bail out call's when any contact is made. The leagues' suspensions, and fines are childish. A bloody nose for Manu is a sign of concern and a hard inadverent hit by Kobe get's him a game of suspension? Please what happened to the days in the NBA when playing physical was part of earning your stripes in the game? Stern and company are going to ruin the NBA. Basketball is a physical sport, something the NBA is trying to change. Very sad.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

no way is arm comes just swings to the left like that. nba did the rite thing.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Tragedy said:


> Yet they constantly need more and more proof for Bowen? You cannot deny that there is one fact, and that they are horribly INCONSISTENT when it comes to handing out suspensions.
> 
> The way people argue that Bowen is being a tactical defender by keeping players on their toes, nervous that he would slip his leg under, thereby disrupting their offensive game, why cannot one say what Kobe does disrupts a defender, keeping a potential defender on HIS toes, wary of such contact which could affect how he's defended?
> 
> ...


Ya know the difference between what Kobe did and all the things you mentioned? Kobe hit somebody in the head.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Says a Garnett fan.


what does that have to do with the exact wording of the rule book. it says elbows below the neck, to the body that are intentional will result in ejection from the game (or a suspension if the ejection didnt occur). the next rule says an elbow above the neck will result in the same thing. it clearly makes the delineation between a head shot and a body shot. i fail to see how the kg situation weighs in at all on this, unless you have nothing else to say and are just trying to distract me,


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

23AJ said:


> The NBA is grooming our basketball players to be soft, and to excpect bail out call's when any contact is made. The leagues' suspensions, and fines are childish. A bloody nose for Manu is a sign of concern and a hard inadverent hit by Kobe get's him a game of suspension? Please what happened to the days in the NBA when playing physical was part of earning your stripes in the game? Stern and company are going to ruin the NBA. Basketball is a physical sport, something the NBA is trying to change. Very sad.


in the nba when a player wildly swings his arm and it results in an elbow to the head, it has always an ejection or suspension. at least dating back to the mid-90s.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

TwinkieTowers said:


> It doesn't matter if Ginobili and Popovich said that it was unintentional. People guilty of manslaughter still go to prison. Kobe does his best impression of Reggie Miller and gets suspended. He's smart enough to know that the league is running under a stricter policy and should have used his brain to realize the risk of trying to draw a foul in that manner, especially since he's been doing stuff like that for years now. It's not the league's fault that the NY fans will be missing Kobe play; it's Kobe's own fault. Hopefully this suspension will teach him a lesson the next time he tries to draw a foul from a jump shot.
> 
> In regard to the failed appeal, rules are rules, and you can't just bend them for certain occasions, lest they set precedents for potential future occasions.


Look, I dislike Kobe quite a bit, but these arguments are nonsense. The fact is if you suspended people for what happened here you're setting a horrible precedent, because it happens all the time. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> what does that have to do with the exact wording of the rule book. it says elbows below the neck, to the body that are intentional will result in ejection from the game (or a suspension if the ejection didnt occur). the next rule says an elbow above the neck will result in the same thing. it clearly makes the delineation between a head shot and a body shot. i fail to see how the kg situation weighs in at all on this, unless you have nothing else to say and are just trying to distract me,


Since you like to stick by the rules, how come the same rules that applies to Carmelo doesn't apply to KG. KG got the same amount of punishment as Kobe for the rules he broke at par with Carmelo. If Kobe deserved 1 game suspension for an assumed intentional foul, then KG deserves at least 1/4 the of the punishment given to Anthony. After all both the players threw punches after the play stopped.
Don't brand be a KG hater, because the guy is one of the most likeable superstar in the league. I am replying to you and your rule books.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

NO disrespect to International Basketball fans, but this is what Stern clearly is "attempting" to turn the NBA to. He seems to have such a "God" complex, its taking the joy out of the NBA game that so many grew up on.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i disagree with the punishment melo got, not the one kg got. i think melo deserved 5 games and kg deserved exactly what he got. kg's punishment was actually exactly what the rule book said it would be. melo got a different one for being part of a larger escalation, connecting on the punch, and further prolonging what was already a much worse situation.

but if you really want to get into what the rule book said, kg got what the rule book said his minimum punishment was. so did kobe.




essbee said:


> Look, I dislike Kobe quite a bit, but these arguments are nonsense. The fact is if you suspended people for what happened here you're setting a horrible precedent, because it happens all the time. That's all there is to it.


what precedent did this establish?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

After watching the play on ESPN and rewinding it 10 times on Tivo, I can see why NBA handed the suspension....

When I was watching the game, I completely missed it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Pretty soon guys will be getting fined $500 per personal foul...whatever happened to the days of REAL basketball?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Pretty soon guys will be getting fined $500 per personal foul...whatever happened to the days of REAL basketball?


It started fading when Stern stepped in....


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Breaking news: NBA retroactively suspends Karl Malone for 278 games for inadvertent past elbows.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Complete joke. Kobe was doing one of two things (or both): Flailing his arm to try and draw the foul on Ginobili or using his arm to box Ginobili out to get a second crack at the potential game-winner (which is actually what he did, it just so happens Kobe was up at a height in which his extended arm hit Ginobili in the face). Unfortunate play, but clearly no ill intent and the worst suspension for an on court incident I can remember in any sport.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Motumbo has now been reduced to 119th on the all-time blocks list after all games in which he threw an elbow were eliminated from the record books.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

essbee said:


> Motumbo has now been reduced to 119th on the all-time blocks list after all games in which he threw an elbow were eliminated from the record books.


link?


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> link?


We're efforting.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

dp


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> After watching the play on ESPN and rewinding it 10 times on Tivo, I can see why NBA handed the suspension....
> 
> When I was watching the game, I completely missed it.


If you needed that many viewings to "catch" something, and probably at different speeds, there likely isn't really anything there of much consequence or substance.

I remember when Bruce Bowen jump-kicked Wally World in the face, literally, and got nothing except a small fine, a flagrant and a bad rep. Bowen also kicked Ray Allen in the back while he was on the ground, in a way that not even Spurs fans can begin to defend, and got nothing but a fine out of it. The good ol' days. While Kobe was up in the air during that jumper making his conscious decision as how to best strike down Manu for daring to put a hand up, he should have gone with a kick instead. The NBA seems more tolerant of those.


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

what do international fans have to do with this? this is about the Stern-rules crackdown. A couple years ago (start of 05/06) the league said it would crackdown on flopping and everyone here was giddy taking the piss out of eurofloppers being left jobless. I said that changing the rules every year was going to ruin the league. "the manu fan is upset because floppo is not going to play anymore, ha ha ha" 
two seasons later and no one knows what a block/charge is, freethrows are totally out of hand, they played nearly half a season with a crap ball (are they going to put an asterisk on that too? or only if some unpopular team wins?) and we have more ejections and suspensions than all but a handful of years. now this. 

and the sad thing is that if kobe had blocked manu, then a flailing manu bloodies kobe, 90% of those here would be asking for manu's head on a silver platter. I know this thread would be filled with crap like "floppo is a menace to the league, he could have broken kobe's nose, he couldnt handle getting owned by kobe so he had to spazz out, the league needs to crack down on this BS etc etc etc" but superkobe "gets owned" then "flops" and hurts someone and the reaction is that the league has gone soft bla bla bla. 

I already said a fine would have done it, and i agree the league has gone soft. but for all the talk of double standards, someone had to say it. If manu had done this to kobe and got himself suspended 90% of the people here would say good riddance.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

It wasn't a foul, talk less intentional. I was shocked he got a suspension for that. That game they lost against the Knicks could come back and bite them in the rear in the long run.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> It started fading when Stern stepped in....


in 1984?


It's one dang game! He also has a rep from last season's playoffs for throwing lots of elbows. On top of that, a player got injured from it. If Ginobili didn't get his face smacked in, Kobe wouldn't have been suspended (e.g. if his elbow his Ginobili's chest)


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

So let me get this straight, Mike Miller inadvertently made contact to Kobe last year, a contact so physical it required stitches afterwards, but as I recall Miller did not miss a game for his action.


Didnt Tim Thomas whacked Kobe in last years playoffs that gave Bryant a huge bump in his forehead while driving to the basket in the closing seconds of game 1? In such situation, not even a foul was called.



Consistency anyone?


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Huge thread on Vince playing angry, its time to see Kobe playing angry.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

nah Kobe cant play angry, haha he will probably get suspended for staring at the refs


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

no flopping...Kobe is the first victim


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> nah Kobe cant play angry, haha he will probably get suspended for staring at the refs


43-8-8 on 13/25 shooting... On the other hand, Kobes done that a lot.


----------

